# Bandsaw blades



## Tim Perkins (Apr 9, 2020)

how do you dispose of used bands saw blades?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I fold them up as tight as possible, a piece of duct tape, put in the trash.

welcome aboard, Tim.
this is an open forum with all levels of skills and talents.
please feel free to join in the conversations that you find interesting
and ask questions to expand your skill levels and share what you know.
if you would like to know more about something, you can start a new thread.
we like to see photos of projects to share with others.
when you get time, you can complete your profile through the "User CP"
with your location and whatever you want in your signature line that will
show in all your posts.
hope you enjoy your stay.

.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

*Blade Disposal - Bandsaw*

I had to get rid of one today:
this is how I do it - and probably many others also.
put it in a paper bag if you want.









.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I drill holes in mine and use then as hacksaw blades. When I was younger I used to make "kalimbas" all the times. I'd sand off the teeth of old bandsaw blades to use as the tines. I gave them all away though, honestly should make one for myself. 



-T


----------

